# Selbstgebauten Pc : Ist der gut ?



## XGreenXFire (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo . 

Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Pc kaufen und mein Freund hat sich entschlossen mir einen Pc online zusammenzustellen .
Ich wollte hiermit fragen ob sich dieser Pc lohnt um Spiele wie Gta 4 , Crysis 2 , ARMA II , BF3 usw. in HÖCHSTER Qualität abzuspielen . Natürlich ohne Ruckler . Gibt es vielleicht besseres für den Preis bei den Einzelteilen oder fehlt da was ? 

Hier die Liste :  (Tut mir leid es sind einzelne Links)

CPU                                    http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+2011/52324/Intel+Core+i7-3820+Bx,+LGA2011,+ohne+Lüfter.article


Lüfter                                 Ich suche einen Lüfter . Ich kenn mich nicht so aus was für einen brauche ich noch ? Bitte von Hardwareversand 
KÜHLER                            hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenf
MAINBOARD                     hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
RAM                                    hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
GEHÄUSE                         hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Geh
NETZTEIL                          hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
LAUFWERK                       hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz
FESTPLATTE                    hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's

Grafikkarte                         hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5
WLAN KARTE                   hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter

Der Zusammenbau kostet 20 €
Als Betriebssystem würde ich nehmen :  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Falls es irgendwas zu verbessern gibt ob ich was vergessen hab das bitte nur bis höchstens 1250 € für den Pc aussuchen .
Mit allen Teilen die ich bis jetzt ausgewählt habe kostet es :  1.165,03 €


Ich danke schon jetzt für die Hilfe


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2012)

Vorsicht, der Prozessor (Sockel 2011) ist nicht kompatibel zum Mainboard (Sockel 1155)!

Die ultimative Spiele CPU ist momentan der Core i5-3570K. 
Wenn Geld nicht sehr wichtig ist, kannst du natürlich jederzeit einen Core i7 Prozessor verbauen, hast aber, wenn du nur oder hauptsächlich spielst, keinen wirklichen Vorteil.

Das gesparte Geld kannst du dafür zB. in einen besseres Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Ports und den CPU Kühler stecken.


----------



## XGreenXFire (22. Juli 2012)

Danke für die wertvolle Information .
Würde der Pc gut ausreichen um die neusten Spiele auf den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen ? Auch CPU lastige wie Gta 4 ?
Wenn ja dann ist meine Entscheidung gefallen .
Eine Frage und bitte habe ich allerdings noch :
Welchen Kühler würdest  du mir empfehlen ? 
Und ist der hier : KCS - erster 8-Kern Prozessor + USB3.0 - PC mit AMD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
besser ?

Wäre nett wenn ich meine Liste vollständig bekomme da ich mich nicht auskenne ob ich noch was brauche oder was fehlt .

Meine CPU ist jetzt : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Jetzt fehlt der Kühler . Welchen muss ich ersetzen oder hinzufügen . Und welchen würdest du bei hardwareversand empfehlen 

Wäre echt sehr nett und hilfreich 

LG , XGreenXFire


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2012)

Also, selbst die CPU lastigsten Spiele laufen eigentlich recht gut auf Intel SandyBridge Zweikernern.
Solange es keine Hardwareabfrage nach vier echten Kernen gibt, ist eigentlich eh hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte für die Spieleleistung ausschlaggebend.

Der von dir verlinkte PC wäre preislich zwar sogar noch im Rahmen des vertretbaren (für Komplett-PCs), aber nicht das optimale an Leistung, was du für soviel Geld bekämst.

CPU Kühler... bewährt haben sich zB folgende Modelle:


beQuiet! Dark Rock Advanced
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Scythe Mugen 3
Das Gehäuse würde ich auch lieber tauschen. So hat zB das Xigmatek Midgard II wenigstens einen USB 3.0 Anschluss vorne und auch zwei vorinstallierte Lüfter.


Oh, habe noch eine unglückliche Paarung gefunden. 

Das Mainboard hat einen H77 Chipsatz, dieser hat keinen freien Multiplikator, so das du die Übertaktungsfunktion eines "K" Prozessors gar nicht ausnützen kannst. Da müsste zB das ASRock Z77 Pro3 her.
Oder du weichst auf den Core i5-3450 aus, der auch sauschnell ist, sich aber nicht übertakten lässt.


Und beim Betriebssystem... nun, wenn du nicht unbedingt die zusätzlichen Funktionen der Professional Edition braucht, tut's die 64-bit Home Premium eigentlich auch.


Ach ja, zur Grafikkarte... die ASUS GTX670 ist eine wirklich tolle Karte. Leider derzeit schwer zu bekommen.
Du kannst also warten, wo anders kaufen, auf ein lauteres Referenzmodell, oder zB eine schnelle AMD Karte ausweichen.


----------



## XGreenXFire (22. Juli 2012)

Danke 
Aber läuft er wirklich nur RECHT GUT ?
Weil ich würde es gerne super flüssig haben .
Moment hat der keine echten 4 Kerne ?


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2012)

Doch, doch, natürlich hat der Core-i5 vier Kerne. 

Nur ist es so, dass sogar Battlefield 3, mit schneller Grafikkarte, auch auf schnellen Zweikernern noch flüssig spielbar ist. Auf Ultra.

edit: Ach ja, für Bestellungen bei hardwareversand hatte der User aka4 einen guten Tipp.


----------



## XGreenXFire (22. Juli 2012)

So sieht die liste jetzt aus :


CPU          hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
LÜFTER                hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f
Mainbord       hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
RAM                hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
Gehäuse                hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil                hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Laufwerk          hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz
Festplatte       hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's
Grafikkarte    hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5
Wlan               hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter
Betriebssystem    hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


Also aus meiner Sicht ist das ein TOP Pc der eigentlich Sehr viele Spiele sogar vielleicht alle auf den höchsten Einstellungen super abspielt . Die Grafikkarte und CPU sind echt TOP . Also aus meiner Sicht Super Pc 



Edit : Danke für den Tipp echt hilfreich .
Du hast mir echt geholfen :mit dem Pc vielen Dank echt


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Juli 2012)

Wenn es das Budget erlaubt, würde ich da noch eine SSD reinpacken (z.B. Samsung 830 128 GB). Erhöht die Spieleleistung zwar nicht, den Komfort dafür aber umso mehr. Ansonsten Top-Zusammenstellung! 

Und mir fällt gerade noch ein: Den Kühler musst du wahrscheinlich selbst verbauen, da Hardwareversand keine großen CPU-Kühler montiert (wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden).


----------



## XGreenXFire (22. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Infos . Die SSD werde ich warscheinlich nicht reinpacken wird mir zu teuer 
Ist es schwer so einen Kühler zu verbauen ? Ich habe NIE einen Pc zusammengebaut und kenne mich da eigentlich garnicht aus . 



LG , XGreenXFire


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2012)

Manche Kühler sind schwer einzubauen, viele aber sind kein großes Problem, wenn man nicht zu viel Schiss hat - man muss die teilweise ganz schon hart über die CPU drücken, da haben manche Angst, dass die CPU "bricht" - aber so schnell, wie viele denken, passiert das nicht. 

Am besten CPU und Kühler schon auf Board setzen BEVOR das Board ins Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## XGreenXFire (23. Juli 2012)

Der Kühler in meiner Liste , ist der eher leicht oder schwer einzubauen ? Kann ich nicht einfach von hardwareversand einbauen lassen und dann mit UPS senden lassen ? Schließlich passt UPS ja eigentlich gut darauf auf soviel ich weiß .


----------



## svd (23. Juli 2012)

Erfahrungen mit dem Einbau von Kühlern sind natürlich immer von Vorteil. 
Theoretisch kann jede Person, die einen Schraubenzieher bedienen kann, auch einen CPU Kühler einbauen.
Praktisch ist der Scythe Mugen 2 schon ein rechter Oschi. 870g Lebendgewicht sind schon mal eine Ansage (und gar nicht mal das Maximum was es so gibt). Ist schon fast so, als würdest du eine Milchtüte ans Mainboard schrauben wollen...

Mit der richtigen Technik wird das aber (fast) ein Kinderspiel, Anleitungsvideos gibbet natürlich auch auf Deutsch.
Alles was du sonst noch beachten musst sind allgemeine Sachen wie zB dich zu erden, bevor du anfängst, elektronische Bauteile anzufassen,  nicht mit dem Schraubenzieher abzurutschen und Leiterbahnen zu durchtrennen, das Mainbard und den PC später nur noch vorsichtig zu bewegen, etc.


----------



## XGreenXFire (23. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube das Problem hat sich erledigt . Laut Hardwareversand ist ein Lüfter schon drin .
Das wird angezeigt :
Sie haben aktuell eine CPU gewählt, bei der ein Lüfter bereits enthalten ist.


----------



## svd (23. Juli 2012)

Ja, natürlich. Wenn du einen Prozessor "boxed", also in der Originalverpackung des Herstellers kaufst, ist automatisch der Standarkühler dabei.
Der bietet zwar eine adäquate Kühllösung für den Prozessor, nur ist diese vielen Usern nicht leise oder leistungsfähig (wenn es an's Übertakten geht) genug, weshalb halt oft ein separater Kühler dazugekauft wird.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2012)

KLar, Du kannst aber auf Wunsch trotzdem einen extra-Kühler nehmen, dann wird halt der mitgelieferte weggelassen. 

Der Mugen wäre schon recht gut, an sich zum Übertakten - wenn Du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst bzw. es nicht so wichtig ist, ob Du nun 0,1Ghz mehr oder weniger schafft, reicht auch ein zb Scythe Katana oder Scythe samurai zz aus - ich hab letzteren, der ist definitiv einfach zu montieren, und meinen X4 965 hält der auch problemlos unter 70 Grad bei absoluter Volllast. 

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden hab: lässt Du den nun zusammenbauen oder machst Du es selber? Wenn die Meldung mit dem bereits verbauten Lüfter kommt, scheinst Du den PC ja gar nicht selber zusammenzubauen - dann ist es doch egal, wie schwer der einzubauen ist?


----------



## svd (23. Juli 2012)

Ach, das ist der Konfigurator, der diese Meldung bei Auswahl einer boxed CPU schiebt, oder?

Aber wenn HWV den Mugen wirklich nicht verbaut, müsste daheim quasi der komplette Rechner ausgeweidet werden, um die Backplate anzubringen. Lästig.

Ein i5-K ohne Übertakten und großem Kühler ist aber totes Potential. Da wäre das H77 Board und der i5-3450 eine ebenso gute (und 80€ günstigere inkl. Mugen) Wahl gewesen. 

Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen...


----------



## XGreenXFire (24. Juli 2012)

Ohje ich komm langsam durcheinander xD


Ist übertakten wirklich so notwendig ? Ich werde den Kühler vielleicht noch einbauen lassen und das übertakten stell ich nochmal in Frage .
Schließlich weiß ich ja nicht wie sowas geht und wie gefährlich das auch ist. Schade das HWV sowas nicht macht .
Also was soll ich machen ich kann den Kühler gerne einbauen lassen und das mit dem Übertakten mach ich auch solang keine große Gefahr darin besteht . Allerdings wenn die Leistung sich jetzt nicht soo ändert beim Übertaken dann mach ich das was svd sagt in dem letzten Satz


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2012)

Also, übertakten mit dem Sockel 1155 ist sogar recht einfach, da hat Intel extra deswegen die CPU mit dem "k" im Namen und die passenden Boardchipsätze mit "P" oder "Z" im Namen wie den Z77. Etwas übertakten kann jeder, man muss nur die wichtigsten Grundregeln beachten:  bei jedem kleinen Schritt das ganze erstmal in Ruhe testen, und wenn es dann häufige Abstürze gibt oder der PC abschaltet, weil die Temperatur zu hoch ist, geht man halt einen Schritt zurück und lässt es dabei. Mit sehr guten Kühlern kommt man halt nochmal nen Schritt weiter als mit schlechteren - aber die Zeiten,  in denen man sich seine CPU innerhalb von Sekunden zerstörte, weil die CPU zu schnell extrem heiß wurde, sind an sich vorbei - sofern man nicht übertrottelig statt zB 3,4GHz direkt auf 6,8Ghz hochtaktet 

Ob Dir wieder der AUFPREIS das Ganz wert ist, musst Du selber entscheiden. Ich selber halte nicht sooo viel vom Übertakten, ich hab lieber meinen Lüfter bei leisen 500U/min drehen und lebe mit 5% weniger Leistung bei Spielen, anstatt ein paar mehr FPS zu haben und dafür dann den Kühler bei ständigen 1200U/min zu "ertragen"


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ob Dir wieder der AUFPREIS das Ganz wert ist, musst Du selber entscheiden. Ich selber halte nicht sooo viel vom Übertakten, ich hab lieber meinen Lüfter bei leisen 500U/min drehen und lebe mit 5% weniger Leistung bei Spielen, anstatt ein paar mehr FPS zu haben und dafür dann den Kühler bei ständigen 1200U/min zu "ertragen"


 Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, denn der Kühler läuft ja nicht immer bei ständigen 1200rpm bzw. Volllast, sondern wird durch die meisten Boards Temp. & Last-abhängig gesteuert.

Mein i7 2600k läuft z.B. in automatischer Übertaktung mit 4.3Ghz auf allen vier Kernen, natürlich dreht sich mein Scythe Mugen 3 hier deutlich schneller, ist aber immer noch sehr leise ... richtig "lustig" wird es hingegen bei Spielen, da dreht eher die Grafikkarte so richtig auf. 

Allerdings hast du nicht ganz unrecht, man sollte wissen, ob man häufig die reine CPU Leistung benötigt oder nicht ... bei Spiele z.B. wird eher die Grafikkarte maximal gefordert, ich kenne kein Spiel, was meine CPU auch nur zu 60% auslastet, Anwendungen wie Lightroom oder Premiere sind da schon deutlich forderner.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2012)

Ich schrieb das "ertragen" ja extra in Anführungsstrichen - es hängt natürlich vom Lüfter ab, ob und wie man es hört, und auch von der CPU, ob die denn überhaupt so warm wird, dass der Kühler mehr Lüftersupport braucht - mein Lüfter zB würde bei meiner CPU halt dann schon hörbar lauter werden, oder ich müsste mir extra einen teureren anschaffen. Da leb ich lieber mit den paar FPS weniger, die ich habe.   Und wenn ich jetzt in der Situation wäre, vor dem Kauf eines INtel i5 zu stehen und mir überlege, dass ich neben dem Kühler auch noch beim Kaufpreis der CPU und des Boards sparen könnte, wäre der Griff zu "nur" einem i5 ohne "k" nochmal attraktiver. Auf der anderen Seite lässt sich ein i5 der k-Serie aber auch gut und auch recht leicht merkbar übertakten, so dass der Aufpreis inkl. der Mehrleistung bei OC dann doch wieder okay ist - es ist halt keine leichte Entscheidung...


----------



## XGreenXFire (27. September 2012)

Ok Tut mir Leid das ich den Thread ausgrabe aber ich hätte ne weitere Frage bzw. benötige Hilfe .
Kennt sich vielleicht jemand aus und WEIß ob der Lüfter reinpasst oder nicht . Größen sind ja angegeben .
Und falls er NICHT passt kann mir jemand einen kleineren Lüfter mit vielleicht der selben oder auch besseren Qualität zeigen ?
Preis wäre bis 50 ok 


Danke 


EDIT : Vielleicht kann man mir ja auch ein neues Gehäuse schicken das größer ist 

EDIT2 :    Ich habe folgendes Gehäuse gefunden :
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=65514&agid=631&apop=0

Gefällt mir sehr gut aber ist es das auch ? Und vorallem passt denn der Lüfter da rein ?



EDIT 3 : Vergesst bitte alle Fragen die ich gestellt habe . Hardwareversand sagt die sind alle zu schwer und lässt sie nicht einbauen . Also kennt jemand einen Lüfter der leichter als 0.5 kg ist ?

Mmmh echt schwer leider kann ich den nicht selbst einbauen sonst würde ich ja ihn separat schicken lassen .


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2012)

Also, du meinst jetzt einen CPU-Kühler? 

Bleibst Du denn beim Midgard II als Gehäuse? Das hat nämlich eine großzügige Ausparung auf Höhe des CPU-Sockels, siehe hier links oben im Bild: http://images.tweaktown.com/content..._midgard_ii_mid_tower_chassis_review_full.jpg

D.h. selbst wenn Du nen Kühler nimmst, für den man "unter" das Board kommen muss um dort eine Verschraubung oder so was zu befestigen, musst Du das Board nicht ausbauen, sondern einfach nur beide Seitenteile des Gehäuses öffnen.


Ansonsten isses halt so: du willst ja nen i5-3570k nehmen, d.h. evlt mal übertakten. Da sind die guten Kühler halt immer was schwerer... unter 500g gibt es auch einige gute Kühler, das sind aber keine Übertakter-Kühler, jedenfalls die Modelle, die es auch bei hardwareversand gibt. Das heißt nicht, dass man mit denen gar nicht übertakten kann, aber es kann halt sein, dass man mit nem besseren Kühler etwas mehr Takt schaffen würde. Ansonsten bis 500g ganz gut und bei hardwareversand zu haben wären zB
Scythe Samurai ZZ Rev. B (SCSMZ-2100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (CAC-SXHH3-U0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 90 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

es gibt auch noch billigere, die ebenfalls leise kühlen, aber je günstiger, desto eher sind die halt nicht fürs Übertakten zu gebrauchen.


Und so oder so: auch wenn 500g die Grenze ist, kann halt beim Transport was passieren - je schwerer, desto eher. Da rüttelt und schüttelt es halt am Kühler, das ist unvermeidbar.


----------



## XGreenXFire (6. Oktober 2012)

MMh also das neue Gehäuse wäre eher schlechter oder ?
naja ist natürlich ok nur das Problem ist ich kann sowas einfach überhaupt nicht einbauen . Mit Pc bauen hat ich nie was am Hut und klar hätte ich gerne nen guten Lüfter . Nur was soll ich tun ? Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Tutorial was man tut wenn ich ohne EINGEBAUTEN Lüfter bestelle .
Andernfalls ist mir übertakten nicht sooo wichtig der Pc hat schon so an sich ne ordentliche Leistung . Ich weiss nicht was ich tun soll .


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2012)

Lad doch mal die ANleitungen von 2-3 der genannten Lüfter runter, und sieh bei den Links von mir nach, ob da auch TEsts sind - die sagen dann auch, ob ein Kühler ungewöhnlich schwer einzubauen ist.


----------

